# Moving to Bolzano



## TheoStp

Hello All,

I am moving to Bolzano with my wife and dog in a few months. We are trying to figure out where in the city is the best place to live. Any suggestions? Also, any suggestions for areas outside of the city center but still easily accessible via train or bicycle?

Thanks, any information helps so feel free to chime in.


----------



## Seph Smith

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KenzoXIV

TheoStp said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am moving to Bolzano with my wife and dog in a few months. We are trying to figure out where in the city is the best place to live. Any suggestions? Also, any suggestions for areas outside of the city center but still easily accessible via train or bicycle?
> 
> Thanks, any information helps so feel free to chime in.


Hi,

Unfortunately not really a question many people can answer without intimate knowledge of the area. You really need to put boots on the ground and find an area suitable to your needs. 

Kenzo


----------



## tomandmaje

Hi Theo,

I'm assuming you moved and found a place to live. We'll be there over Columbus Day weekend if you'd like to meet up. My husband and I are stationed in Germany, but planning to retire to Italy in a couple of years.

Maje


----------

